# Natural from Council Woodland



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

double post


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is a nice one! Looks strong.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

It's well sturdy Nat. I am going to try a different way to attach tubes as free floating to this style frame tomorrow, as my current way of attachment is causing serious tube wear. Will post an update









Edit : will make "attaching " as a new post


----------



## bandymannen (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

There is a strong appeal in the sturdiness of your natural. That´s an itch I can scratch, but I need to find a kid to climb anything over 5 feet high to cut it down for me.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice fork!


----------

